# Sundown Re-Open 3-12



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2011)

:beer:The institution to re-open 3-12 @ 8 am, who's gonna be there for the opening bell?:beer:

I am seriously BUSTING at the seems to get back out there and shred some spring conditions after being froced off the mountain for the past 2 days. Its almost torture living this close to the mountain seeing all that snow getting pelted by the rain, but its good to know that they have a STELLAR terrain/grooming crew and I have no doubt that they will yet again have a stellar product to share with us all!!!

Also wondered if anyone else keeps a log of their entire season...like conditions, events, photos, ect... I use it to track my season and compare it to some of my college buddies I used to ride with to see who gets the most Days/Hours in a season. This challange is quite lopsided due to one of them being located in Brec, CO, but I am giving him a run for his money this year with all the great snow we have had...I have logged 54 days and 256 hours on the fluffy white stuff this year to his 44/210...but his season will without a doubt be a few weeks longer than mine....so I gotta get while the gettin is good! If I win this year it will be my first "King of the Mountain" title since we all left college, yeah its a dumb little competition but its a fun way to stay in touch year after year. Here is a link to my log with pictures and descriptions:

http://www.facebook.com/cmedlar#!/notes/cory-medlar/2010-11-snowboard-season-tracker/477325681296


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be there bright and early to open the place up.  See you in the lift line!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 11, 2011)

Or parking cars in the lot...?


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2011)

Skiing with my daughters tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Skiing with my daughters tomorrow.



be careful on the unattended magic carpet


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> be careful on the unattended magic carpet



Not gonna happen at Sundown!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> Skiing with my daughters tomorrow.



I'm heading over around 10 and should have a kid in tow so I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm heading over around 10 and should have a kid in tow so I'll keep an eye out for you.



Same here!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2011)

plan (to be confirmed once my daughter wakes up) is to be there around lunch time w/ 1 kid


----------



## severine (Mar 12, 2011)

Won't be there til my shift tonight. Leave some goods for me!


----------



## planb420 (Mar 12, 2011)

STELLAR DAY! I got me some first chair again and rode velvety soft snow from 8 till 1pm, I ran into Greg and his lil groms playing on Toms:razz: real fun day all around and getting better by the hour....enjoy late takers


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2011)

It looked really nice out there today.  I wish I could have gotten out!  Glad some of you guys were getting after it.  Gary, I saw you heading back to the lift from Gunny a couple of times, how were the bumps?

BTW - Gunny re-seed will happen tonight!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It looked really nice out there today.  I wish I could have gotten out!  Glad some of you guys were getting after it.  Gary, I saw you heading back to the lift from Gunny a couple of times, how were the bumps?
> 
> BTW - Gunny re-seed will happen tonight!



Didn't see you at all today, did you come out of the little hut at all or were you tending to the magic carpet all day?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't see you at all today, did you come out of the little hut at all or were you tending to the magic carpet all day?



I was around.  Someone had to make sure the carpet was fully staffed at all times....


----------

